# Art > Personal Art >  Lake Kitka, Finland

## North Star

I thought I'd share some of my work, you can see more here

----------


## Lykren

That middle one is especially attractive to me.

----------


## Pike Bishop

I think they're beautiful and have no complaint about this thread. However, are we allowed to do such personal threads unrelated to literature? That would be cool if we are.

----------


## Calidore

Absolutely. Look at the subforum titles and post away.

Very nice stuff, North Star.

Edit: If photography's your thing, you might also like this thread.

http://www.online-literature.com/for...s-Taken-By-you

----------


## Gilliatt Gurgle

Amazing shots North Star!
The single subject offers infinite possibilities.
The 1st image, second row on your flikr site, has similar characteristics to one of my favorite photographs; Ansel Adams "Moonrise Over Hernandez", assuming yours is the moon or is it a heavily filtered sun?

beautiful.

----------


## North Star

Thanks, everyone.




> Amazing shots North Star!
> The single subject offers infinite possibilities.
> The 1st image, second row on your flikr site, has similar characteristics to one of my favorite photographs; Ansel Adams "Moonrise Over Hernandez", assuming yours is the moon or is it a heavily filtered sun?
> 
> beautiful.


It's the sun, in very early hours of the day - the sun barely sets there in the summer months. _Moonrise Over Hernandez_ is a classic, of course.  :Smile:

----------


## YesNo

You have made me see landscapes over water differently after looking at your flickr album. I agree with Lykren about how the second one above stands out.

----------


## North Star

> You have made me see landscapes over water differently after looking at your flickr album. I agree with Lykren about how the second one above stands out.


A positive change, I hope  :Wink:  Thanks.

----------


## Dreamwoven

Lake Kitka is half-way between the head of the Gulf of Bothnia in the west and the White Sea in the east. Worth looking up in an internet map like google maps. Beautiful photos, especially the middle one. Thank you North Star!

----------


## Lokasenna

Simply gorgeous. Finland has so much natural beauty, and you've really managed to capture its meditative qualities.

----------


## North Star

> Lake Kitka is half-way between the head of the Gulf of Bothnia in the west and the White Sea in the east. Worth looking up in an internet map like google maps. Beautiful photos, especially the middle one. Thank you North Star!





> Simply gorgeous. Finland has so much natural beauty, and you've really managed to capture its meditative qualities.


Thanks.

----------


## North Star

A recent addition, taken last Thursday.

----------


## Dreamwoven

That is a very beautiful composition! Love it.

----------


## YesNo

Nice X-shape made by the light.

----------


## Gilliatt Gurgle

You captured an amazing shot there North Star, thanks for sharing.

----------


## North Star

From late Thursday evening:

----------


## YesNo

The reflections on the water and the reddish-orange colors of the sun make this one stand out for me. I also like how it is not centered as the others were.

----------


## North Star

> The reflections on the water and the reddish-orange colors of the sun make this one stand out for me. I also like how it is not centered as the others were.


Thanks. You should like the asymmetrical framing of the newest one, then  :Smile: 


Lake Kitka XXXIX



And here is a link to a slide show of the whole series so far.

----------


## YesNo

Nice slide show. On some of them with the horizon across the center of the photo and the water's reflection, it looked as if one could flip the photo upside down and get the same image.

----------


## North Star

> Nice slide show. On some of them with the horizon across the center of the photo and the water's reflection, it looked as if one could flip the photo upside down and get the same image.


Thanks. The calm water is a handy mirror indeed.

----------


## Pensive

Very beautiful. Thank you for sharing!

----------


## North Star



----------


## North Star



----------


## North Star



----------


## YesNo

I liked the ones with the fog the best. Does Lake Kitka extend much beyond that distant area where the land appears to meet?

----------


## North Star

> I liked the ones with the fog the best. Does Lake Kitka extend much beyond that distant area where the land appears to meet?


Yes. Very much indeed. The lake has a surface area of 110.35 square miles.

----------


## Dreamwoven

Finland has many large and interconnected lakes. See https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kitkajärvi. Fog makes a very interesting photographic subject.

----------


## LukeHel64

thanks for sharing, those are beautiful

----------

